# Pomares de Sequeiro Algarvios



## frederico (11 Ago 2014 às 04:42)

No passado o litoral e o barrocal algarvios terão sido ocupados por uma floresta composta maioritariamente pela azinheira, sobreiro e pinheiro-manso, com manchas de carvalho-cerquinho e diversas espécies ripícolas a ocupar alguns vales. 

Cedo o Homem modificou esta paisagem e pelo Mediterrâneo vieram provavelmente ainda antes da colonização romana algumas espécies de árvores, que acabaram por dominar a paisagem de parte do Algarve: amendoeira, figueira, alfarrobeira e oliveira. Embora se atribua a introdução destas espécies aos árabes ou romanos, é mais que provável que tenham chegado através de mercadores fenícios, gregos ou cartagineses, que durantes séculos mantiveram contactos comerciais com as tribos locais. 

As espécies que fazem parte dos pomares de sequeiro têm um reduzido impacto ambiental e diversas espécies animais adaptaram-se a este ecossistema criado pelo homem. Uma das aves mais comuns nesta paisagem agrícola é o *mocho galego*, que ocupa buracos em troncos de alfarrobeiras ou oliveiras antigas para fazer os seus ninhos. A densidade de mocho-galego neste ambiente rural é elevadíssima e é muito fácil observar a espécie ao final do dia. Contudo, no Verão, a mortalidade por atropelamento é preocupante. A coruja-das-torres prefere casas abandonadas para nidificar, e também é comum. A andorinha-das-chaminés, rara nas serras, ocorre com elevada frequência. Há diversas espécies cinegéticas, infelizmente cada vez menos abundantes: coelho, lebre, perdiz. Nas zonas mais inacessíveis do barrocal a norte de Loulé nidifica a *águia-de-bonelli*. O ouriço-cacheiro prefere áreas agrícolas com algum regadio, próximas de habitações. 

Contudo, os pomares de sequeiro estão em risco. O seu abandono tem décadas e as árvores não têm sido replantadas. Por toda a região há enormes extensões com alfarrobeiras e amendoeiras velhas e ressequidas. 

Causas da decadência:

- substituição por outras culturas com maior impacto ambiental, como a vinha nos anos 80 e mais recentemente a laranjeira (no sotavento) ou as estufas de frutos vermelhos.

- especulação imobiliária.

- abandono da agricultura e despovoamento de algumas áreas. 

- incêndios.

A abertura de novas estradas e caminhos, e a urbanização de terrenos agrícolas, num padrão caótico de povoamento disperso, como sucede a norte de Faro e de Olhão, também contribuem para a destruição dos pomares de sequeiro e para um maior impacto ambiental das actividades humanas. 

Lamentavelmente, o valor económico destes pomares é desprezado. Portugal é um dos maiores produtores de alfarroba, um fruto seco com diversas aplicações e elevado valor económico. A alfarrobeira é cultivada apenas em algumas zonas em torno do Mediterrâneo, com condições edafo-climáticas idênticas às que se encontram no litoral e barrocal algarvios: solos profundos e férteis, elevada luminosidade, precipatação média anual em torno dos 400/500 mm, Estios secos e quentes e Invernos amenos. O figo e a amêndoa também constituem mais dois exemplos de produtos agrícolas com elevado valor económico. No tempo do Império Romano considerava-se que os melhores figos de todo o Império eram provenientes do sotavento algarvio. 

O impacto ambiental dos pomares de sequeiro é reduzido e os custos de manutenção são baixos. Contudo, o crescimento das árvores é lento. Uma plantação de alfarrobeiras poderá dar o seu máximo rendimento apenas para a geração seguinte. Tal não constituiria problema se nas últimas décadas tivesse ocorrido um plano regional de valorização e manutenção destes pomares. Portugal já poderia ser o maior produtor de alfarroba a nível mundial se num passado recente a espécie tivesse sido mais valorizada na região algarvia.


----------



## belem (11 Ago 2014 às 14:57)

Interessante tópico.

O estatuto da figueira, como árvore nativa, ainda está em avaliação.
A oliveira e a alfarrobeira, fazem parte da flora nativa. A alfarrobeira também cresce e frutifica na Estremadura portuguesa. As variedades introduzidas é que poderão ser diferentes.
Lembro-me de ter dito aqui no forum, que é importante identificar as variedades nativas, pois são um património MUITO importante. Sobreviveram até à Idade do Gelo, em certas zonas de refugio climático e portanto têm características de adaptação muito importantes (provavelmente ausentes, nas variedades que presentemente se cultivam).

Quanto à importância da conservação do património existente, concordo perfeitamente. Foram milhares de anos, e a fauna e flora locais, adaptaram-se também a este tipo de organização, especialmente, quando se deixam linhas de sebes a crescer em zonas de delimitação.

Quanto à viabilidade económica, é perfeitamente possível, mas claro que terá que haver uma área assinalável, senão apenas serve para consumo caseiro.

A Fonte da Benémola, preserva bem este tipo de paisagem (onde inclusive encontrei também palmeiras-das-vassouras), e também bosques ripicolas e linhas de água, que se mantém mesmo no auge do verão.

PS: À tua lista, gostaria de acrescentar a presença do bufo-real (o maior mocho da Europa), que encontrei pelo menos junto ao Rio Séqua/Gilão (mas mais para o interior), em zonas com este tipo de organização paisagística.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Ago 2014 às 20:07)

frederico, este ano com a lei que o governo impôs para vender é preciso estar colectado nas finanças, a grande maioria nem chega a apanhar a alfarroba, mas enquanto os algarvios abandonam e nem apanham a alfarroba é ver os ciganos a apanhar essa alfarroba e vão vender porque os ciganos estão colectados. O português tem o hábito de fugir aos impostos e fazer tudo pela calada, enquanto os ciganos como são mais espertos e para venderem nos mercados e feiras estão colectados ficam com o lucro enquanto os portugueses ficam resignados e nada fazem. 

Ainda, esta manhã, vi 1 lebre e 2 mochos galegos no terreno onde tenho as alfarrobeiras.

O valor económico para mim, é baixo nem chegam a 5€ a arroba, então para meter alguém para apanhar é melhor esquecer, que levam cerca de 50 € por dia e o lucro aí era praticamente nulo e falo dum terreno que dá à volta de 1000/1500 kgs ao ano, dependente dos anos, no ano passado nem fiz isso, cerca de 700 kgs este ano deve rondar talvez os 1200/1300 kgs, e as alfarrobeiras já são centenárias, talvez para o próximo ano vá fazer uma limpeza geral que algumas já começam a dar sinais de fraqueza e as farrobas vão diminuindo e colocar farrobeiros novos, mas isso vai depender das condições atmosféricas, porque o terreno não tem água e ali à volta só quem plantou no outono de 2009 e 2010 é que safou-se, porque alguns proprietários colocaram novos e como não foram regados acabaram por secar.


----------



## Agreste (11 Ago 2014 às 20:20)

tudo se resume a um problema de propriedade... sendo pequena não é rentável, o português é avesso ao associativismo, à cooperativa. Logo, o abandono é o destino final.


----------



## Agreste (11 Ago 2014 às 20:26)

o que se passa na alfarroba também acontece no pinhão... e já nos anos 80 aconteceu com o amendoim.


----------



## frederico (13 Ago 2014 às 18:58)

As alfarrobeiras bravas que se encontram no barrocal algarvio são arbustos e não árvores! Creio que a alfarrobeira nativa seria um arbusto confinado ao barrocal algarvio. A introdução da cultura da alfarrobeira na serra algarvia é historicamente recente contudo a sua cultura no litoral e no barrocal é antiquíssima, tem provavelmente milénios. A introdução das culturas de sequeiro na serra começou no século XIX. 

Contudo há alfarrobeiras cultivadas com um porte impressionante. As melhores alfarrobeiras estão no sotavento, mas muitas têm sido destruídas por causa da construção. Em Cacela havia uma alfarrobeira monumental com um tronco e copas impressionantes, que foi derrubada por causa de uma urbanização. Mas na freguesia ainda existem algumas árvores interessantes, para já a salvo. A maior figueira de Portugal está provavelmente em Cacela, e cresce dentro de uma antiga nora!

Hoje passei pelo barrocal a norte de Tavira e de Olhão e notei em que terrenos agrícolas abandonados há uma regeneração impressionante do azinhal! A azinheira foi a árvore dominante destas paragens, com núcleos de pinheiro-manso e de uma sub-espécie de carvalho-cerquinho. Os arbustos dominantes seriam a murta, a alfarrobeira ou o zambujeiro. Lamentavelmente em muitas áreas a árvores de sequeiro estão nitidamente a morrer, as culturas da moda são a laranjeira e as estufas de frutos vermelhos.


----------



## frederico (13 Ago 2014 às 19:00)

Agreste disse:


> tudo se resume a um problema de propriedade... sendo pequena não é rentável, o português é avesso ao associativismo, à cooperativa. Logo, o abandono é o destino final.



Nem há mercado fundiário. Os herdeiros não se entendem, então as heranças estão ao abandono décadas. Se vendem, quero pelas terras um valor exorbitante. As terras agrícolas são vendidas ao preço de terras urbanas e as terras agrícolas pequenas ao preço de um lote de construção!


----------

